# TD belt sizes. Shifter bushings.



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

Just wanted to drop some info here. I didn't specifically find this info when searching the forum so sorry if it has already been covered.

The belt sizes were listed in the Bentley but I wasn't sure where to find them. Turns out NAPA had most of them - the water pump belt, ac belt, and power steering belt. Parts place had the alternator belt. I converted the measurements from metric to standard in case it helps anyone.

*Turbo Diesel Belt sizes*
Alt 9.5 x 775 (.37” x 30.51”) - bought from Parts Place
AC 12.5 x 825 (.49” x 32.48”) - Napa
WP 9.5 x 617 (.37” x 24.29”) - Napa
PS 9.5 x 800 (.37” x 31.49”) - Napa


And in looking for shifter bushings for my 1984 Quantum, you'd think that they just don't exist any more. Something about the ETKA breakdown makes it look like the Q bushings are not the same as the dasher or fox. From looking at this fox bushing kit, I can't tell a difference between these and the Quantum bushings. Are they a slightly different size? Why do they not show compatibility with the Q or Dasher? If they work should I tell PP to fix the listing? Why does the ETKA show different part numbers than what i ended up using? Very strange. Parts Place - VW Fox Bushing Kit

Anyway, I figured I'd throw some part numbers down here and some other links as well. 

*Shifter Bushings*
The full set of shifter bushings for the manual 5 speed can be found here too: Shifter Bushing Kit at evwparts You can buy them individually as well. They can also be found lurking on ebay. 
The part numbers for what worked for me are below:
*823711593B - * Oblong bushing
*823711594B - *Opposite from oblong
*811711597 - *Two needed
*811711279 - *Ball socket bushing

*823711642B -* Rubber boot
*823711641B - *Oblong Rubber boot

This eBay seller is in Brazil and sells the whole shifter assemblies from his store. Wish I had known about this two weeks ago! poapartsbrasil on eBay


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

--><!--


Polužni mehanizam Poluga za aktiviranje mjenjača za ručni mjenjač for 1981 Audi Audi 80/90/Avant Europe market




www.oemepc.com





Audi 80b2 is the same as passat b2/quantum, here are the part numbers for shifter linkage bushings


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

the vegenator said:


> Just wanted to drop some info here. I didn't specifically find this info when searching the forum so sorry if it has already been covered.
> 
> The belt sizes were listed in the Bentley but I wasn't sure where to find them. Turns out NAPA had most of them - the water pump belt, ac belt, and power steering belt. Parts place had the alternator belt. I converted the measurements from metric to standard in case it helps anyone.
> 
> ...


I would like to throw in here that these bushing will work for the 4 speed as well and that the ones i bought were for a fox and were a little big for my dasher but fit with a little shaving and some grease i suspect why its not on there is the part number is different but they do work i can't say on the ball bushing for the shifter though i didn't replace that


----------

